# 2013 vs 2015 Windsor Wellington 3.0?



## LifeinHD (Jun 12, 2014)

I am interested in purchasing a Windsor Wellington 3.0 but am not sure what model I should purchase. Normally I'd lean towards the newer model but in this case it's cheaper. I don't know that much about the relatively quality of the components on the two bikes except for that the 2013 has a carbon fork vs a steel fork on the 2015. As a question to you more experienced road bikers, what bike would YOU personally prefer and why?

2015: Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 3.0 Web Sale Prices

2013: Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 3.0 Web Sale Prices


----------

